
JPlayer - A jQuery HTML5 Audio/Video Library - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/jplayer-jquery-html5-audiovideo-library.html#.T2dlMA-YBD4.hackernews
======
krmmalik
Interesting coincidence. Just found this library at around lunchtime today
after having meddled with VideoJS and OSM Player. While VideoJS seems to have
the fastest setup time, its the least flexibile and i couldnt even get OSM
working. I found jPlayer to be the more robust and flexible. Seems like
they've thought of pretty much everything. Its like the jQuery of media
playback. Im expecting to use this a lot more in the long term.

------
garethsprice
I've used this on a number of projects and it's served well. Being able to
customize the player interface using HTML/CSS is awesome after coming from
Flash players with limited or difficult customizations.

One concern is that it hasn't been updated for going on 2 years, but if it's
just wrapping the HTML5 <video> tag then perhaps it just doesn't need to be
updated as it does it's job well...

------
sophacles
How does this compare to SoundManager2 (
<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/> )? SM2 seems more
actively developed, and looks to play nice in JQuery pages as well. Any reason
to prefer one over the other?

------
notJim
Seems kind of spammy to link to this blog entry, which doesn't appear to
actually provide any information, rather than <http://www.jplayer.org/>.

~~~
noob007
sorry for that, it is just my blog. Shameless self-promotion :-(

